# June Display your Desktop Thread!



## Legend (Jun 4, 2006)

Okay guys, you know the drill.
Show your stuff!
Don't be afraid to leave comments & ask questions about other people's desktops!







Happy trails.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 4, 2006)

Same as it was in April... omg think that has to be some kind of wallpaper record for me


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 4, 2006)

How... erm.... classic. Yes, classic. That's it.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jun 4 2006 said:


> How... erm.... classic. Yes, classic. That's it.








 I spent hours doing that desktop! And for what?! For someone to slag it off and make me almost explode somehow?! I wish I stayed in greenland where the monkeys climb! WHY FATHER? WHHHHYYYYY????!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

On another note my desktop rules.


----------



## Westside (Jun 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Legend @ Jun 4 2006 said:


> Okay guys, you know the drill.
> Show your stuff!
> Don't be afraid to leave comments & ask questions about other people's desktops!
> 
> ...


OMG, how did you get the four icons in the middle?  Also, what the mushroom one for?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jun 4 2006 said:


> Also, what the mushroom one for?



It makes the desktop grow larger.


----------



## Th3_r0cK (Jun 4, 2006)

My desktop.. ain't really much though..


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jun 4, 2006)

i like it clean and classy...


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 4, 2006)

TheShaolinMonk, is that VistaXP by KoL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If so, could you upload it somewhere please?


----------



## Darkspark (Jun 4, 2006)

HAS to be blue. 
I dont know how to post a pic without it blurring. How does everyone else do it?


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 4, 2006)

uh oh... someones using xp sp3! anyways i cant im not @ my comp ubt nice so far. is that stardock objectdock btw?


----------



## Darkspark (Jun 4, 2006)

How can you tell? I just dl all the updates windows gives me. 

Correct, it is Objectdock. It uses much less RAM than others I have tried.


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jun 4, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jun 5 2006 said:


> TheShaolinMonk, is that VistaXP by KoL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, it is! here u go:
VistaXP Visual Style by KoL
(click "FREE", wait a few seconds, enter password and download)


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 4, 2006)

Th3_r0cK: Dual screens... I hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j/k) Why must you mock me so?!


----------



## Darkspark (Jun 4, 2006)

I cant use rapidshare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ALWAYS get download invalid seeions link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could you post it to my email address?


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jun 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkspark @ Jun 5 2006 said:


> I cant use rapidshare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe this one works for you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

VistaXP VS by KoL


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 4, 2006)

i say xpsp3 because its a... dun dun dun CRACKED COPY OF WINDOWS that uses vistaxp as its default skin. im not accusin you of anything though, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Darkspark (Jun 4, 2006)

Wahoo. Thanks for that Shaolinmonk. 

Now to tell all those sites with content I want to switch from rapidshare to quicksharing.

Again. You're a savior.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually downloaded this skin from belchfire themes and applied it using UXTheme. So lets quell all those rumours of me using dodgy XP


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 4, 2006)

Not much to say I recently and ultimately pointlessly reformated my computer so there is not much on there right now save my desktop which is filled nicely with junk. The background is just a quick terragen one.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## matt1freek (Jun 4, 2006)

nothing too fancy..


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jun 4 2006 said:


> OMG, how did you get the four icons in the middle?Â Also, what the mushroom one for?



I used a program called Avedesk. I merely modified the X & Y coordinates of the icons until I wanted them where they are.
The mushroom is for my games. It used to be a shortcut to Limewire, but I got tired of limewire.

Happy trails.


----------



## younglink11 (Jun 4, 2006)

Dual monitors FTW!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 4, 2006)

Not my usual style but I couldn't resist this awesome Bleach wallpaper.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jun 10, 2006)

wow that apple skin looks good. i doubt my pc could handle it






pretty simple since i don't want to lag anything.


----------



## OrR (Jun 12, 2006)

^klick^
Phoenix Wright ftw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, how do you get Windows to display two different backgrounds?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## younglink11 (Jun 12, 2006)

Edit: nevermind >.>


----------



## retrohead (Jun 12, 2006)

The Vista Skin is very nice, you should take a look at http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enh...tion-Pack.shtml

It installs sounds and icons all in one go you even get a vista startup screen!

Yes it works - tested on Laptop with XP SP2 and desktop XP media centre 2003 SP2

Have fun!


----------



## Triforce (Jun 12, 2006)

Click pic to enlarge


----------



## tshu (Jun 12, 2006)

QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Jun 12 2006 said:


> The Vista Skin is very nice, you should take a look at http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enh...tion-Pack.shtml
> 
> It installs sounds and icons all in one go you even get a vista startup screen!
> 
> ...


What the. I installed it, pretty neat, but all my windows are see through. Like always see-through even when maximized. Is this supposed to happen? It's hurting my eyes :'(.

edit: never mind, I found the settings for this...


----------



## Triforce (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah i dont like the transparent glass windows either. I unticked the option to use those before i installed it


----------



## Seastars (Jun 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Legend @ Jun 4 2006 said:


> Okay guys, you know the drill.
> Show your stuff!
> Don't be afraid to leave comments & ask questions about other people's desktops!
> 
> ...



Hey,

What media player/plugin/skin combo is that? Would love to get something like that, that displays the album cover, looks schweet!


----------



## m_babble (Jun 12, 2006)

Nothing too fancy.
Background is the Grand Prismatic Spring.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaspar @ Jun 12 2006 said:


> Hey,
> 
> What media player/plugin/skin combo is that? Would love to get something like that, that displays the album cover, looks schweet!




Ah yes.
You're looking at a Desklet for Avedesk. It's called an "iTunes Desklet". I use iTunes, and it displays the album cover, the rating I give it, etc., etc.
Anyway, the skin is called AeroVista, which I think yo uget when you download the desklet.

Any other questions?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 13, 2006)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Jun 12 2006 said:


> Nothing too fancy.
> Background is the Grand Prismatic Spring.



I lurve the background.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 13, 2006)

Back to my old minimalistic self.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 13, 2006)

ShadowXP. Very, uhm.. empty.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Et Cetera @ Jun 13 2006 said:


> ShadowXP. Very, uhm.. empty.



That's kind of the point... who needs icons anyway, it works, trust me. I haven't used icons in years...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 13, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jun 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Et Cetera @ Jun 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowXP. Very, uhm.. empty.
> ...



Trust ME, Icons pwn. They make my desktop look, good xD

Need I remind you what It looks like?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 17, 2006)

nothing special, wallpaper owns though


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 18, 2006)

Yet another...


----------



## zone97 (Jun 18, 2006)

My first desktop post.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jun 13 2006 said:


> Back to my old minimalistic self.


^^ i really do love this one ...

... here's mine - nothing special though


----------



## ridgecity (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess I need to update...

were did you get your wallpaper teh_raf3? it's pretty nice...


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 20, 2006)

http://img161.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop3tm.jpg

Wtf.


----------



## Westside (Jun 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Jun 20 2006 said:


> I guess I need to update...
> 
> were did you get your wallpaper teh_raf3? it's pretty nice...








 , Can you even log onto the internet with that?


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 20, 2006)

Edit: Oops, ignore me. didn't notice the "NT".


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a minimalist..


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 26, 2006)

That's actually something called fan art which I thought kicked ass so I made it my wallpaper. I am pretty minamalistic as well.....


----------



## Gravis (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## ZildjianKX (Jun 27, 2006)

QUOTE(younglink11 @ Jun 4 2006 said:


> Dual monitors FTW!




Love your wallpapers, mind if I ask where you got them?  Or do you have a link? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, why not just get a mac?  Took me a second to realize that was XP.

Edit - That is XP, right?  It has the XP like toolbars and the windows AIM icon.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2006)

My gaming desktop, nothing special. You don't look at your desktop BG when you play games eh?


----------



## antihaxer (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Grizzly (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Gravis @ Jun 27 2006 said:


>


I like that image. Who painted it?


----------



## Darkspark (Jul 20, 2006)

Amazing image that. Reminds me of tarzan.


----------



## KroBa (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, it's July, but here's mine anyway.





While reading this thread I downloaded that theme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT: *Fixed, due to shit song that was being shown in WinAmp at the time.


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## id242 (Jul 27, 2006)

I will play along too.


----------



## KroBa (Jul 27, 2006)

I love those wallpapers id242.


----------



## DJBurkey (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## El Diablo (Jul 27, 2006)

Chang'd


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jul 27, 2006)

nothing new this month (besides the wallpaper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ):


----------



## Heinrisch (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is my screen:






I should really update to fedora core 5...


----------



## dOoBiX (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's my current desktop:
http://desktop.icyhell.net/desktop12.jpg

You can go here to see my previous desktops:
http://desktop.icyhell.net

I like  ShadowXP's desktop the most here.


----------



## id242 (Jul 28, 2006)

QUOTE(DJBurkey @ Jul 27 2006 said:


>



nice desktop!

btw, what is the app you are using to display the television listings?


----------



## Julee (Jul 28, 2006)

I go for a certain amount of class with my desktops.


----------



## Triforce (Jul 28, 2006)

Desktop





Seems like a lot of you guys have dual screens. I do have 2 moniters but i dont run my pc through the other one.
I normally run Xbox media center on the other screen and stream files off my pc, so here you go lol

xbmc menu




xbmc music




xbmc vgm


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 28, 2006)

I used to use:




but Ive gone back to good ol:


----------



## krad (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## KroBa (Jul 28, 2006)

krad, that is one of the best wallpapers I have ever seen. Please, tell me where you got it from.


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jul 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 28 2006 said:


> Desktop



nice theme! what's it called and where did you get from?


----------



## Legacy_Of_Kings (Jul 28, 2006)

My hoome! ;P


----------



## joe90 (Jul 28, 2006)

Guys can you please state what wallpaper/window blinds you are using (and where you got it from if poss).. to save people asking .. cheers


----------



## Zelion (Jul 28, 2006)

1600x1200 JPG




its just my background picture. My desktops not too snazzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just normal windows crap
but yeah thats my cat


----------



## krad (Jul 28, 2006)

QUOTE(KroBa @ Jul 28 2006 said:


> krad, that is one of the best wallpapers I have ever seen. Please, tell me where you got it from.



i got it from nintendo mario page.  They have a bunch of wallpapers you can downlaod for the new super mario bros game.  If you take a look at the the wallpaper they provide, i have cleaned up and taken about 10 things out of the picture.


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Jul 28, 2006)

IMG2
my current desktop... looks great on my new 19" 16:10 wide tft monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> LINK
for 199€ it's a very good display


----------



## inthegray (Jul 28, 2006)

i came across this image and tweaked it "a little."


----------



## Triforce (Jul 28, 2006)

QUOTE(TheShaolinMonk @ Jul 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Desktop
> ...



Im used a mixture of stuff really. The Vista Transformation Pack that was posted earlier in this thread. That installs Vista icons, sounds, tool bar, windows, start up screen, basically everything. I didn't use the icons from that pack though. I use so many icons from different sets for different file types thats its hard to say where i got them all from.

The vista transformation pack you can get here. I set it up for Aero Style (Glass Beta) Glass Dark 2. With the transparent glass windows turned off.

The windows media player skin is called TinyMachine (CA5P3R vs Juanchis) you can get that from here

The wallpaper was from Pixelgirl and is called Minimalistic Black and White, direct link to the wallpaper is here

Errm, and the windows live messenger was hacked to get rid of the advertisements  and other unwanted buttons with A-Patch, which you get from here

Hope that helps


----------



## Heinrisch (Jul 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Zelion @ Jul 28 2006 said:


> 1600x1200 JPG
> its just my background picture. My desktops not too snazzy
> 
> 
> ...



You should really ground your cat for a couple of weeks, that is unacceptable!


----------



## Jackbauerx (Jul 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 28 2006 said:


> Im used a mixture of stuff really. The Vista Transformation Pack that was posted earlier in this thread. That installs Vista icons, sounds, tool bar, windows, start up screen, basically everything. I didn't use the icons from that pack though. I use so many icons from different sets for different file types thats its hard to say where i got them all from.
> 
> The vista transformation pack you can get here. I set it up for Aero Style (Glass Beta) Glass Dark 2. With the transparent glass windows turned off.
> 
> ...



THANKS ALOT! Using the media player skin right now!


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 28, 2006)

Comments please


----------



## KroBa (Jul 29, 2006)

Comments?
It's not really anything special...


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## El Diablo (Jul 29, 2006)

Okay, I changed it (Again), but for the last time.


----------



## KroBa (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jul 29 2006 said:


>



I saw Wolfmother about 2 weeks ago, they were sick.


----------



## PineappleH (Aug 6, 2006)

Amazing. . . . . . . .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of the theme you guys posted are just jaw dropping. I would kill to get them.


----------

